# Buck Run Pottery/Night Sky Farms collaboration



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Wanted to show everyone what Jennifer (NightSkyFarms) and I have been working on.
We service wineries that sell our pottery in their gift shops and when I saw the molded grapevine soap on Jennifer's website I asked her to make us some for these special square footed dishes I designed. 
She is working on a fluer de lis relief bar as well for our plantation gift shops in Louisiana.
We are having fun! Hopefully we can both break even too 

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

What a beautiful combo!


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Those are perfect together! Very nice.


----------



## cariboujaguar (Feb 9, 2009)

Gorgeous! Those go together perfectly, how fun! Good luck to you!


----------



## Whitney (Oct 27, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Excellent!


----------



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

Sweet


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Very pretty hope it works out for you both.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Those look great together!


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

Beautiful!

PJ


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Ok- can you take another update? :biggrin
I just thrilled with this new shipment from Jennifer.
It is on the way to Keels Creek Winery for Labor Day weekend in Eureka Springs.
I will box them up as a gift pack with her label and ours for an easy buy.
They smell as lovely as they look. Thanks for working with me Jennifer!
Lee

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2010)

Very very nice great job to both of you..


----------



## Hearts In Dixie (Oct 29, 2007)

Great job!

Marla


----------



## Whitney (Oct 27, 2007)

lovely!


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I just love that blue color! The soaps and dishes complemented each other perfectly.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Thank-you so much!!! Wait till you see the next ones, they will be one step higher.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Just have to hope the shoppin gals like them as much as we do!
We of course are not the buyers!!!!


----------



## Jenny M (Nov 21, 2009)

Amazing colors! How will you gift package? I can't imagine these not flying off the shelf.
Jenny


----------



## Nigilover (Oct 29, 2007)

This is such a beautiful dish and looks functional too--- are those ridges raised? We have been looking for soap dishes for years that are beautiful and functional. We had a potter in Californial do some for our display and we just love them. We've had several people ask to purchase ours but since it was display only and origional work, we did not sell ours. I think there is a great interest for attractive art that is functional. Congrats for picking up on the need! And beautiful soaps by the way.... my personal favs are molded goatmilk soaps.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Kathy they are raised ridges to allow the water to drip down and keeping the soap up out of the moisture. Lee did a great job coming up with these soap dishes We love them in our home and have an order for the soap business coming. People like them


----------

